# Premiere Pro Objektlänge an einem Objekt ausrichten



## CreatorX (3. August 2016)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei, mehrere Videos zu erstellen, die immer jeweils aus einer Audiospur und mehrere Videospuren, darunter Titel(Texte), einem Standbild usw., bestehen. Da es sich um ziemlich viele Videos handelt wollte nur fragen, ob es eine schnellere Möglichkeit gibt, die Länge aller Objekte auf den einzelnen Videospuren exakt auf die Länge der Audiospur anzupassen, als jedes Objekt einzeln mit der Maus auf die richtige Länge zu ziehen?


----------

